
Adobe product manager fingers Apple for death of Flash Player for mobile - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/11/adobe-product-manager-fingers-apple-for-death-of-flash-player-fo/
======
mitchty
So blame Apple for Flash player showing up the most as the root of crashes in
the Safari crash logs? Thats rich, the amount of segfaults I saw that plugin
produce just in my own use doesn't lead me to believe Adobe knows how to make
Flash innovative.

To be honest I'm happy Microsoft followed Apple's lead with the statement that
Metro IE has no plugins. Given the amount of Java/Flash security problems
sticking to straight web technologies is just a good idea. I'm sorry Adobe
doesn't seem to want to open source or make a standards approved runtime
specification. At this point I think we know Adobe can't make a language
runtime that is cross platform and low in power consumption. Now if only
Google would drop the builtin flash or disable it by default. This is one area
where Chrome isn't helping things along.

~~~
beej71
He blames Apple for not putting Flash on iPhone, that's all. He doesn't talk
about the desktop.

~~~
mitchty
The desktop plugin is largely the reason for no Flash on the iPhone. Unless
you expect Adobe to be able to make a plugin on iOS that works, unlike their
OSX plugin which just uses 100% cpu even after their use of "hardware
accelerated" apis.

I don't blame Apple for saying no to a very buggy plugin.

------
thesash
Perhaps they should look to the legion of flash applications whose hover-based
interfaces were dubious at best on desktops and would have been fully unusable
on touchscreen devices.

------
michaelpinto
Just as I started to have hopes that they were starting to focus on the future
and really learned their lesson I read something like this and it makes me
sad. If they feel they were tricked into this or that Steve sabotaged them by
making a deal with google and Microsoft behind their backs it shows that they
haven't learned a damned thing.

------
suivix
It'll be interesting when the 'old web' is distinguished by it's use of Flash,
so with modern devices you can't see content of ancient sites or web games.

